# Sunnie just got into some peanut oil



## Sunnie Sky (Mar 6, 2008)

it was left out on the counter after we cooked chicken. She probably ate about 1/4 of cup of it. I gave her two slices of bread thinking that might help asorb some of it.... any suggestions? 

I hope she does not get sick. She is not a counter surfer so I guess the smell of it just overwhelmed her.

She even has the same look on her face that is pictured of uh oh what have I done. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They do find the oddest stuff to get into. I certainly would not ignore any indication that she may need to go potty.  I'm sure she will be fine but you want to keep a close eye on her for the next 24 hrs.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, on the plus side, her coat should be nice and shiny! 

I get to poke fun since Ranger ate half a pound of butter last Sunday...same thing, he's not usually a garbage hunter or counter surfer so it took me surprise. We had a few late night dashes to the door while he galloped in circles waiting for me to catch up.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

He'll be clean as a whistle! Everything should slide out just fine. ;-)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My Subiaco ate a pound, yes a whole pound, of butter. He threw up for a while, but that was it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A dog can be made to throw up by giving a small amount (like a teaspoon-but you'd need to check on amount) of hydrogen peroxide. Brooks once drank a whole cup of my coffee (I left my mug on a bench outside as I was working and he licked out every drop of it without spilling any). I looked it up online and found out it was poisonous for dogs so administered the hydrogen peroxide. He threw up all the coffee in just a minute or two


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think he should be ok but I would call the emergency vet to be on the safe side. And the bread is a good idea to absorb it. Before having her throw up with the Hydrogen peroxide I would double check with the vet about that too. It should not be used for everything but like coffee is ok.


----------



## Sunnie Sky (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it turned out fine. She did not get sick and she has a doggy door to the outside, I did not notice any unusual activity of going out more often. We had just given her a bath and she had to have another because she got it all over her fur too. What a sight....Good thing is she loves to get baths so she was quite the happy dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunnie*

So glad that Sunnie is o.k.
She did not eat any chicken bones did she?
For that you should definitely call the vet or an emergency vet to ask.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad everything is OK and no runny poops!


----------

